# Neuter Woes - Thankfully Small



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Fingers Crossed! [emoji1696]


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Phew! Good thing you had that camera! Hoping all goes smoothly now.


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Phew! Good thing you had that camera! Hoping all goes smoothly now.


Yes, it’s a lifesaver!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope everything goes well after this oops start. (((HUGS)))


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah, Dublin ate a part of his cone after his neuter. It was made of alternating panels of plastic and stiff fabric (supposed to be more comfortable?) so i think that's what made it possible for him to get a hold of a corner. That, and his long nose. The vet laughed when i told them. Thankfully he didn't actually swallow any pieces, and it was just a small part that was chewed....

Anyways, i have a camera in the bedroom too - darn useful to be able to check up on the dogs whenever/wherever. If anything is wrong i can call my dad. My parents live five minutes from my house so he would be able to beat me there in case of emergency.


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

TK9NY said:


> Yeah, Dublin ate a part of his cone after his neuter. It was made of alternating panels of plastic and stiff fabric (supposed to be more comfortable?) so i think that's what made it possible for him to get a hold of a corner. That, and his long nose. The vet laughed when i told them. Thankfully he didn't actually swallow any pieces, and it was just a small part that was chewed....
> 
> Anyways, i have a camera in the bedroom too - darn useful to be able to check up on the dogs whenever/wherever. If anything is wrong i can call my dad. My parents live five minutes from my house so he would be able to beat me there in case of emergency.


Yeah, I live pretty close to work, so I was able to rush home. Unfortunately, I was about an hour too late in seeing the cone was off lol. But it could have been worse!
And Kuz hasn’t been attempting to get the cone off or destroy it, thankfully. But he likes to lay against things and I think he was rearranging and the edge caught on the side of the kennel or he laid down at just the right angle to pull it off. And once it was off, it’s instinct for a dog to lick its wounds. But yes, that adorable little face with its long nose was not working in my favor today haha.
Thankfully just one more day until the weekend and then I’ll be home with him for two full days


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

Another day, another struggle. I decided to block off and leave Kuzco in the mud room/laundry area of my house thinking if he had room to move around, he wouldn’t accidentally knock off his cone. Still, I kept the camera on my phone at my desk. Looked down and saw Kuz licking his belly with the cone on! Darn long nosed cutie 😖🤦‍♀️ Used the talk option on the camera to tell him no then rushed to PetSmart (watching the camera the whole time!) for a doggy diaper to try a new solution. Went home and realized that wouldn’t work, so I took a pair of underwear and cut a hole for his tail and put them on. Looked at them... debated how easy they’d be to remove or knock off... debated the diaper with the underwear, nope... went and got shorts and a tshirt and my handy dandy zip ties and ziptied those suckers together over the underwear. Hopefully all of that plus the cone will defeat any more attempts at licking! I can’t handle much more of this 🤣😭 

Picture because he’s so darn cute









Also, the shirt is one that says “Sorry I’m late, I saw a dog.” He’s more obsessed with other dogs than I am, so when I grabbed it, I thought it was perfect 😄


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I’ve never heard of a dog being able to evade the dreadful cone so easily. Let’s hope there are no more episodes now !

May I ask what brand/model camera you have ? I‘m home most of the time but it still could be handy.


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

I’ve heard of other people having problems, but usually it’s the dog actively trying to remove the cone haha. I actually watched his Dalmatian friend for a few days post-neuter a year or two ago and he managed to get his off a time or two, but he is destructive and was trying to get it off. And his owner was able to finagle it so it fit better and was attached to his collar in such a way that it wouldn’t come off. But his face was shorter and he was a little thicker (and thus less flexible 😂).

And yeah, of course! I have one indoor camera and a few outdoor cameras. All Reolink off of Amazon. I have the E1 inside (older model) and the Argus 2s with solar panels outside. I personally like them and have fewer false motion alarms than a coworker who has Blink cameras. But I would recommend either brand, honestly.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Pogo and Snarky got neutered together. They kept their cones on fine. Instead they helped each other out with licking. 😝


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

Edited because it posted twice 🤦‍♀️

And an example of a camera view -


----------



## TK9NY (Jan 6, 2017)

So, he wasn't thrilled at all about the cone, as shown here (very sad boy):









So he decided to eat it, shown here:









I no longer recommend these kinds of cones as i think the fabric panels gave it enough flexibility to allow him to get his teeth on it. In the future if he needs one, he gets the all plastic one. I've heard good things about the donut ones too, but.... it just seems like he would be able to get his nose around them.


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

TK9NY said:


> So, he wasn't thrilled at all about the cone, as shown here (very sad boy):
> View attachment 475555
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, that looks like a very sad boy indeed


----------



## PecheythePoo (Feb 9, 2021)

Kuzco said:


> Edited because it posted twice 🤦‍♀️
> 
> And an example of a camera view -
> View attachment 475541


Poor Kuzco! Hope he’s on the mend soon and the cute outfit does the trick. 

I did a double take when I saw this photo. He really looks JUST like my Pechey. They even have the same “Lamby”


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

PecheythePoo said:


> Poor Kuzco! Hope he’s on the mend soon and the cute outfit does the trick.
> 
> I did a double take when I saw this photo. He really looks JUST like my Pechey. They even have the same “Lamby”
> View attachment 475590


They do look a lot alike! Are Pechey’s ears shaved? I like the look - I thought the groomer was going to trim or shave Kuzco’s last time, but he didn’t. I’m going to ask next time! Also, how old is Pechey?

As for the lamby, I just bought it for him as a post-neuter present haha. I’ve seen a lot of people recommending them 😊 he seems to like it, though he’s not obsessed like some poodles on the forum are.


----------



## PecheythePoo (Feb 9, 2021)

Kuzco said:


> They do look a lot alike! Are Pechey’s ears shaved? I like the look - I thought the groomer was going to trim or shave Kuzco’s last time, but he didn’t. I’m going to ask next time! Also, how old is Pechey?
> 
> As for the lamby, I just bought it for him as a post-neuter present haha. I’ve seen a lot of people recommending them 😊 he seems to like it, though he’s not obsessed like some poodles on the forum are.


Yes, I shaved her ears recently after some struggles with yeast. It seems to be helping with air flow, so far. Plus, I'm surprised by how cute it looks! She just turned one year old.  How old is your Kuzco?

How sweet that you got him a post-neuter present! He's lucky to have such a great pet parent. Pechey was spayed in the autumn, so I just let her carry around some of her favorite leaves for a treat.


----------



## Kuzco (Dec 16, 2020)

PecheythePoo said:


> Yes, I shaved her ears recently after some struggles with yeast. It seems to be helping with air flow, so far. Plus, I'm surprised by how cute it looks! She just turned one year old.  How old is your Kuzco?
> 
> How sweet that you got him a post-neuter present! He's lucky to have such a great pet parent. Pechey was spayed in the autumn, so I just let her carry around some of her favorite leaves for a treat.


We definitely struggle with gunky and itchy ears - though no infections that I know of. Sounds like a good reason to try the cute shaved look 😉

Kuzco is just over 8 months. Is seems like time flies! And I spoil him so much 😂 when it comes to buying stuff for myself, I usually think it over and debate with myself and eventually talk myself out of it. Show me a dog bed or a cute dog toy or his collar gets a little worn and BAM! SOLD! 🤣🤣 I’m trying to be better and am hoping I’ll eventually slow down. At this point, I’m scared to have children because I imagine I’ll be bankrupt in no time lol.


----------

